
The Superbook: Turn your smartphone into a laptop for $99 - rfks
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andromium/the-superbook-turn-your-smartphone-into-a-laptop-f
======
ysleepy
Well not the first of its kind. Unclear how this one exactly works. Is it
Micro HDMI over the USB-OTG or just a socket over usb and another SoC in the
Flapbook?

EDIT: Ah displaylink, I can see it getting choppy with older phones.

------
dalacv
Wish this existed for iPhone.

